# Booths at Media City- bean quality?



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I have one at my place of work so as a source it's great. They have a good selection of different beans and according to their blurb, they are freshly hand-roasted and supplied daily to the store by a local roaster?

They have an in-store grinder too but I'll be grinding at home if they come recommended. I may well give some a try but wanted to know if anyone else had an opinion?

Cheers


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been to Booths at Media City a few times, and I have to say that their beans have been really good!

They also stock Union Roasted Coffee (upstairs), which was the pick of the bunch for me. I've not had a bad bag though, and they are a great price. Recommended by me.

Cheers,

Ric


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I went in today and bought a bag. In the freshly roasted section all the bags are £3.09 for 250g which really is quite a good deal cheaper than most places, including pre-ground coffee from supermarkets. They have a good selection of roasts and also do decaf (for anyone interested). I paid an extra quid and bought 250g of their limited Mexican edition. Sadly as I'd run out of coffee and don't have a grinder yet, I ground it in-store and it now appears the espresso setting on the machine isn't nearly capable enough. I've literally come out with a grind suitable for french press.

I'll now save that for the press as it's ruined and I drink that in the morning usually anyway. I'll certainly be back to sample some other roasts in the future though.

There is a hand written sign in store by the coffee telling customers about how they source their beans via a bloke called "Rob" who is their store roaster and that the stuff on the shelves is delivered daily (I kind of doubt that though?). All the bags have an expiry date on them but sadly no roast date. Maybe I could get Robs details and find out some more. Especially since it's only 3 quid a bag.

It's also good to know that you're enjoying the beans too. As I was in their two other customers bought some so maybe it does fly off the shelves and warrant the daily re-stocking?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

This is interesting. If it was any other supermarket I would be tempted to state that it was all a load of rubbish but as it is Booths there may be some credibility here. What are the beans like in terms of roast level? I think without a roast date it would put me off but maybe worth a punt to try them at that price. Maybe i'll just pick some up when next in getting some lovely hand cut steaks!


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

There's a strength indicator on all of the bags, I can't remember what beans I picked up but they were strong dark roast. These are more suited to my taste at the moment I haven't been won over by the Has Bean lighter roasts.


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Booths beans are quality IMO... Some beans do seem to be more popular than others though meaning some have been sat on th shelves for longer than ideal but if you check the best before dates you can always get a bag that's fresh (certainly behave like they're


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

So given that these have no roast date - is it best to pick a bag with the longest expiry date? I noticed some hare dated May and some June 2013?


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

I would hazard a guess that the Best Before date is 12 weeks after the roast date but do note that is completely unscientific guesstimation based on how the beans behave...


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I wrote an email to Booths asking about their beans and roasting process as the packs didn't state roast date.

They replied stating that the expiry date printed on each pack is determined by adding 12 weeks from the date of roasting. They also stated they will soon be adding roast dates to the packaging after they have re-branded?

Sounds good to me


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I wrote an email to Booths asking about their beans and roasting process as the packs didn't state roast date.

They replied stating that the expiry date printed on each pack is determined by adding 12 weeks from the date of roasting. They also stated they will soon be adding roast dates to the packaging after they have re-branded?

Sounds good to me


----------



## antonrod (Nov 21, 2011)

I've noticed they have no re branded their coffee bags but still no roast date added.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never tried their coffee, but booths always seem to have some interesting and unusual wines when I've been in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is this booths the nw supermarket? I tried some whole beans once as ran out on a Sunday and was desperate. Cant say I was iceely impressed . Stale and bit tasteless ( a malabar effort). Perhaps I got unlucky with one at the end if the shelf life. If it was a roaster thst couldnt tell me a roast date id avoid.like the plague. I rather stick to online fresh roasters. They have a grinder in some stores so you csn fresh grind the whole bean for french pess etc. The one I saw was dirty and clogged up witj old stale grinds. Kind of showed how seriously thst store took it. Sound's like the ine in media city may


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Booths bean, sadly, aren't a patch on the offerings from the likes of roasters advertising on the forum. Tried a bag recently - no clarity and no depth. Chucked most of the bag away.


----------



## Cofv (Jan 17, 2016)

And it seems they have! Found myself well impressed with the offering in booths this weekend. Roasted just days before and roast dates on the whole selection.


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah Booths in my experience are the best supermarket beans, you just have to make sure the roast date on the packet is good, I've had some that are 5 days old and some that are 6 months. Not a patch on specialist roasters but at £3 for 250g, they're alright for stocking up when you're caught short


----------

